# [SOLVED] Force a shortcut/program to run minimized?



## b00t (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, basically I want to force a program to start minimized.

I tried making a shortcut and changing the Run property value from "Normal window" to "Minimized". Sadly, that didn't seem to do anything this time...

Just for the record (I hope I'm not breaking any rules), here's the program I'm talking about: Download | experienceit.pl


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Force a shortcut/program to run minimized?*

Does the program itself not have the option to start minimized? 
Try this option [start /min "file.exe"] where file is the executable of the program you wish to start.


----------



## b00t (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Force a shortcut/program to run minimized?*



Johnny1982 said:


> Does the program itself not have the option to start minimized?
> Try this option [start /min "file.exe"] where file is the executable of the program you wish to start.


Nope, it's a pretty simple program. I can minimize it, but it has to be done manually and that's the problem.

As for what you suggested, I tried to build a .bat file using that, but the same thing happened... Or maybe I did it wrong?

But thanks for the help regardless.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Force a shortcut/program to run minimized?*

Are you running it from your "startup" folder, so that it starts with windows? If you minimize it, does it minimize to the tray or the taskbar?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Force a shortcut/program to run minimized?*

I downloaded and tested it and it seems its a bit too simple too get it to start minimized.


----------



## b00t (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Force a shortcut/program to run minimized?*



Johnny1982 said:


> Are you running it from your "startup" folder, so that it starts with windows? If you minimize it, does it minimize to the tray or the taskbar?


Yes, that's what I'm trying to do. And yeah, trying to minimize it to the tray... The idea is that I won't have to minimize it every time I launch my computer.



Johnny1982 said:


> I downloaded and tested it and it seems its a bit too simple too get it to start minimized.


That's weird, I thought being simple would make things easier. :grin: Why do you think it behaves that way? And is there no way to avoid it?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Force a shortcut/program to run minimized?*

I mention "too simple" for the fact that there are no options or settings one can use or change. 

Is there not a different program that can perform the same function?

Or why not configure your mouse as a "one-click" only mouse, therefore no double-clicking. I'm assuming that's why you want the program.


----------



## b00t (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Force a shortcut/program to run minimized?*



Johnny1982 said:


> I mention "too simple" for the fact that there are no options or settings one can use or change.
> 
> Is there not a different program that can perform the same function?
> 
> Or why not configure your mouse as a "one-click" only mouse, therefore no double-clicking. I'm assuming that's why you want the program.


Surprisingly, I don't think there is... in fact, I didn't even believe such software could exist in the first place. :huh:

The problem is my mouse became too sensitive and I'm trying to avoid replacing it.

Not sure what you mean by "one-click mouse". How does that work?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Force a shortcut/program to run minimized?*

Ultimately it is the application that determines how it's windows are opened. If the program is written according to the standard conventions it will open minimized if a shortcut specifies this. But conventions are not always followed.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Force a shortcut/program to run minimized?*



b00t said:


> Not sure what you mean by "one-click mouse". How does that work?


In the mouse settings you can select it that instead of double clicking a file to open, you only have to click it once, but it can be confusing if you're used to double clicking.


----------



## b00t (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Force a shortcut/program to run minimized?*



Johnny1982 said:


> In the mouse settings you can select it that instead of double clicking a file to open, you only have to click it once, but it can be confusing if you're used to double clicking.


Yeah, I figured that out and boy, is it akward... :grin:

Anyway, turns out my mouse is still f-ed up, even with the help of this little tool. 

Regardless, I did find a supposed solution of sorts to my original predicament. A guy on SevenForums recommended that I use this AutoIt3 script - RunInTrayMod 1.31 - DonationCoder.com . Haven't tested it, but just in case anyone ever find themselves in my situation, I guess it's worth a try.

Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Why not just purchase a new mouse, they're cheap enough:smile:


----------

